# Ethernet kabel. worauf achten?



## andi030 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hi, 
ich wollte in meiner Wohnung von meinem Router(D-Link DIR 315) zu meinem PC (im Schlafzimmer ) ein Netzwerkkabel legen ca.20-25m.

Ich hab eine 20 000kbit/s Leitung(unitymedia). Und spiele gern online (Egos,mmos,usw). Und jetzt wollte ich fragen ob ich auch etwas achten soll bei Kabel kauf bei dieser "länge".
hab mal etwas rumgeschaut und es gibt ja welche die sind Ungeschirm, dann einfach oder doppelt Geschirmt, manche haben nen vergoldeten Stecker und manche nicht.(was ist eingetlich der Unterschied)?

mein Kriterium, das Kabel sollte Weiß sein   weil ich es an den Wandecke verbauen will 
kosten bis zu ~30€ 
könnt ihr was empfelen?! oder tips geben worauf man achten soll bei der "länge"??!

was mach vielelicht noch wissen sollte nutze den Netzwerkadapter von meinem Asus P5Q Delux
Danke für die antworten schonmal.

p.s.: hab schon mit der Suchfunktion http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-und-netzwerk/43769-welches-netzwerkkabel-kaufen-2.html gefunden. aber wirklich weitergeholfen hats mir nicht.


----------



## dot (13. Oktober 2009)

Bei der Laenge ist das genutzte Kabel noch nicht wirklich entscheidend. Hol dir einfach ein passendes Patchkabel (CAT5e, CAT6 oder CAT7). Solche Kabel sollten bei jedem vernuenftigen Anbieter weit unter deinem Budget zu finden sein.


----------



## midnight (13. Oktober 2009)

Willst du denn einfach irgendein fertiges Kabel legen oder alles "selber machen" mit Stecker crimpen und Dosen legen? Wenn du einfach irgendein Kabel brauchst, dann kauf dir cat5e oder wenn verfügbar cat6, damit bist du auf der richtigen Seite. Wenn du es "selber machen" willst, dann achte zudem auf richtige Dosen und Stecker.

so far


----------



## andi030 (13. Oktober 2009)

ne ich will ein Fertiges kabel nehmen , hab die erfahrung und das Werkzeug für selbermachen nicht  
und bin auch zu faul dafür 
hab gerade nochmla nach gemessen wäre 18,5m also ein 20m kabel , was haltet ihr von
InLine®Patchkabel Cat 6 für EUR ~13€ oder   CAT 6 Netzwerkkabel 2 x RJ45 Stecker PIMF + geflechtgeschirmt für ~13€
hat das eine etwas besseres?

Edit: danke für die flotten antworten


----------



## rabit (13. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe Patchkabel 2 fach geschirmt vom Trödelmarkt 20 Meter für 10€ und habe bis heute keine Probs.
Habe ne 30.000 leitung und beim Speedtest wird es mir auch so bestätigt.
Mehrfach abgeschirmte Kabel sind erst dann  Wichtig wenn mehrere Datenleitungen Paralel verlegt werden oder viele Elektro Magnetfelder und Hochfrequente Magnetfelder in der nähe sind.
Also viele Funktelefone, 25 Mikrowellen, 76 Handys, 9Funkkopfhörer oder so....
Kauf dir das einfachste Kabel, wenn Du nur ein Kabel verlegst und vermeide Kabelringe zu machen.


----------



## dot (14. Oktober 2009)

Du wirst mit den genannten Kabeln auf jeden Fall keine Probleme bekommen


----------



## riedochs (14. Oktober 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Du wirst mit den genannten Kabeln auf jeden Fall keine Probleme bekommen



Hast recht. Für die Länge ist es egal.


----------

